# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  "Seks me pagesë", tashmë përmes internetit

## Flori

Seks me pagesë". Një togfjalësh që më parë nuk shihej nëpër faqe interneti normal, apo nëpër forume ku rrinë dhe meshkuj e femra shqiptarë. Tashmë, parulla duket se nuk është më tabu. Vajza të ndryshme nga Tirana kanë zgjedhur një rrugë të re për të prostituuar, pa dalë në trotuare apo

ndonjë rrëzë pallati, pa i parë askush (përveç fotove në internet). Madje, rrugë e sigurt edhe për të mos u ndaluar nga policia. Vajzat bisedojnë me njerëz, bëjnë pazare, madje lënë edhe vendet e takimit. Mjafton të shkosh me paratë në xhep. Madje, ato të krijojnë edhe luksin që t'i shikosh përpara se të vendosësh nëse do shkosh të paguash për seks apo jo. Megjithëse në internet nuk janë fotot e tyre të vërteta, prostitutat e epokës së internetit i krijojnë mundësinë kujtdo që t'i shikojë. Nëpërmjet një webcam-i (kamera interneti), ato të shfaqen monitorin e kompjuterit. Madje, zhvishen edhe nudo, preken e bëjnë gjeste të tjera erotike, për të bindur atë që është në anën tjetër, se ia vlen të paguash.  

*Prosti "Online"*
Gazeta ka investiguar për disa kohë dhe ka zbuluar se si funksionon prostituimi "on-line". Në fakt është fare e thjeshtë, mjafton të futesh në disa faqe interneti forumesh, ku janë të regjistruar qindra djem e vajza shqiptarë. Dhe lehtë vihet re një emër i gjatë, i shkruar në vend të nichnames të vërtetë apo ndonjë pseudonimi të përdoruesit. "Seks me pagesë", është emri i një vajze 22 vjeçe nga Tirana. Një tjetër, 19 vjeçe (të paktën kjo është mosha që kanë shkruar), poshtë emrit ka vendosur sloganin "Pallohem me lekë, çmimi është i shtrenjtë, e kam prej floriri".Kushdo që u shkruan, vajzat përgjigjen menjëherë. Sidomos kur kërkon të bësh pazar me to. Të konsiderojnë budalla, nëse iu flet me edukatë, apo temës së seksit me para i bie "si nga Kina". "Po, për 100 euro në orë, mund të bësh seks me mua". Përgjigja është e menjëhershme dhe nga biseda vazhdon normalisht për të gjitha detajet e tjera të mundshme. Madje, vajzat të japin pa problem edhe adresën e MSN-së. Në rastin e 22-vjeçares me emrin e "artit", "Seks me pagesë", biseda për ta "peshkuar" ishte më me detaje. Pas futjes në MSN, ajo na lejoi edhe ta shikonim në kamera. Duke biseduar për pazarin dhe duke e parë në webcam, një dorë i afrohet dhe i vendos një pjatë e ajo fillon të hajë diçka. "Ishte mami, më solli diçka për të ngrënë dhe iku", - thotë vajza, e cila preferon t'i thërrasin Bianka, megjithëse pohon se ky nuk është emri i vërtetë i saj. Pas pak minutash, ajo ngrihet, mbyll derën me çelës dhe fillon të zhvishet. Në formën e një striptize, ajo heq të gjitha rrobat dhe për pak sekonda, është nudo para kameras. "Më pe? Kjo jam unë", - shkruan ajo në MSN, ndërsa sa i kthen përgjigje, vajza prek gjinjtë.

Bianka nuk lejon t'i devijosh nga tema. Madje, as të tentosh t'i ulesh çmimin. "100 euro për një orë nëse do dhe bëj çfarë të duash ti. Më pak nuk bëhet fjalë. Jam për punë këto dhe jo për qejf. Nëse do, në rregull, nëse nuk do, po iki", thotë vajza 22-vjeçare, e cila pohon, se zbritje në çmim, deri në 60 euro për orë, mund të ketë vetëm për ata që bëhen klientë të rregullt ose i sigurojnë asaj të tjerë "blerës". E reja që ofron seks me pagesë, është e gatshme të lërë edhe vendin e takimit.

*Siguria*
E re në profesion, vajza thotë se nuk mund të ketë probleme me policinë. "S'kam pse të kem frikë. Askush nuk më njeh dhe askush nuk e di që unë e bëj këtë punë. Klientët i gjej në internet dhe bisedën nuk mund ta përgjojë njeri. Nëse ata bien dakord, lëmë vendin e takimit dhe më pas shkojmë në hotel. Kaq është", tregon vajza. Policia duket se nuk ka asnjë gjurmë të kësaj mënyre prostituimi, apo të vajzave që e bëjnë këtë punë. Uniformat blu "gjuajnë" zonat tashmë të njohura në kryeqytet, apo në rrethe të tjera, ku dihet që prostitutat dalin në rrugë, në lulishte apo trotuare, ndërkohë që teknologjia, bashkë me mendjen e njerëzve kanë avancuar dhe tashmë, shumë shërbime, ashtu si seksi me pagesë, nuk ka nevojë të rrinë më nëpër trotuare, sikur të ishin fruta e perime.

*"Bianka": Prostituoj që të bëj lekët për të nxjerrë motrën nga burgu*

Një person në ditë mesatarja, nga më të thjeshtët deri te politikanët, janë klientët e 22-vjeçares Bianka. Gjatë bisedës me Gazetën, ajo ka treguar se e bën këtë punë për të nxjerrë motrën nga burgu, për të cilën, një avokat italian i ka kërkuar 40 mijë euro.
Sa kohë keni që bëni prostitutën?
Kam 2 muaj.
Si e fillove?
Nga halli, e detyruar nga halli.
Pse, ke tutor që të detyron me forcë?
Jo, por ashtu kam një problem familjar.
Çfarë problemi?
Motrën time e kanë arrestuar në Itali. Ishte në makinë me të dashurin dhe i ndaluan. Në makinën e atij policia gjeti drogë dhe i kanë arrestuar.
Ç'lidhje ka kjo me prostituimin tënd?
Ka lidhje. Familja nuk do ta shohë më motrën time dhe ajo më shkruan letra mua, në të cilat më thotë se do vrasë veten nëse nuk del nga burgu. Avokati i ka kërkuar 40 mijë euro. Ajo dhe as unë nuk kemi ku t'i gjejmë. Prandaj po prostituoj, që të bëj lekët e saj.
Sa lekë ke bërë deri tani?
Shtatë mijë euro, më duhen edhe 33 mijë.
Po pasi t'i bësh këto para?
Do ta lë këtë punë.
Ke frikë se do të zbulohesh?
Në fakt trembem. Një shoku im i ngushtë e ka marrë vesh dhe më ka bërë namin, por do mundohem të ruhem. Më duhet ta nxjerr motrën nga burgu. (Qan, ose të paktën bën sikur derdh lot).
Të gjithë klientët në internet i gjen?
Shumicën po. Një pjesë m'i gjen dhe një grua, është rreth 40 vjeçe dhe unë i jap 20 euro për çdo klient.
Me sa vetë shkon në ditë?
Mesatarisht me një. Ka raste edhe dy e tre.
I përzgjedh?
Me të martuar nuk shkoj zakonisht, por edhe ndodh.
I mban mend si emra?
Nuk i pyes për emrat dhe as nuk dua t'i njoh. Di që kam shkuar edhe me politikanë, këta i njoh. Madje, njëri më ka dhënë 400 euro për një orë.
Mund të më thuash ndonjë?
Jo, është me rrezik për mua.
Po nga familja s'ke frikë?
Nëse e marrin vesh më vrasin. Besoj se për një vit do i bëj lekët e motrës dhe do e lë këtë zanat. Unë kam një punë, jam menaxhere diku dhe paguhem mirë, por po sakrifikoj për motrën.

----------


## niktironci

Kete gje qe ju shkruani ne kete teme e kam pare per here te pare ne televizionin Amerikan, nuk me kujtohet emeri i shtetit.
Nje grua e martuar kishte 12 vjet qe e ushtronte kete zanat.
Ishte 33 vjec kur e kishte filluar zanatin, dhe tani ishte 45.
Burri nuk dinte asgje per kete pune.
Bente pazarin dhe linte takime ne internet, dhe shkonte drejt e ne hotel.

----------


## Elmo

Me duket se kjo eshte mar nga faqja www.albkafe.com

----------


## bufii

> Me duket se kjo eshte mar nga faqja www.albkafe.com


hmm edhe mu me duket...

----------


## xhori

eshte marre nga nje gazete e djeshme,  nuk me kujtohet nga cila
 me gjithe keto gazeta qe kemi ne

----------


## Hyllien

Pervec drames, sikur te ishte e tille, tani nese esht botuar ne gazete nuk ka "frike" kjo se prinderit e gjejne ? Fundia fundit ska shume veta me moter ne burg ne Itali dhe motren tjeter ne Tirane !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TOKE GEGA

HAPNI NJE NUMER LLOGARI DHE TE GRUMBULLOJM 33.000 EU!

PER KETE CUPEN,GJYNA,KJO QIHET PER HALLE !

NE SHQIPETARET PAGUAJ EDIN QE QIHET NE BITHE PER QEFE!

PAGUA ME PARAT E BASHKIS PREVESET E TIJA!

GJYNA PER KETE QUPEN !

----------


## Shpetulla

E keni edhe ne HI5.com.Shume vajza qe "shiten" nepermes kesaj faqe,fatkeqesisht vajza shqiptare.

----------


## Endless

*Po lerini mo vajzat te bejne punen e tyre c'keni?Bej shaka po eshte me ter mend per te ardhur keq,po ca te bej dhe ajo e shkreta kushtet e kan detyruar.*

----------


## Auroraa

nncncncncncnnc . cka nuk ndodh ne Shqiperi .

----------


## Auroraa

> E keni edhe ne HI5.com.Shume vajza qe "shiten" nepermes kesaj faqe,fatkeqesisht vajza shqiptare.


ncncncncncncnnc  ncncnncncncncnncncnc

Si shiten ne hi5 keto femra  ?

----------

